# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] ΟΘΟΝΗ SAMSUNG 740N

## sarandis

Παιδια καλησπερα  μολονοτη υπαρχουν συζητήσεις σχετικα με το μοντελο της samsung 740n-940n ιδια πλακετα εχουν. Εχω και εγω το ιδιο μοντελο 740n και σχεδόν τα ιδια προβλήματα με αυτά οπου αναφερφηκαν με τη διαφορα ότι εγω τα εκανα όλα σωστα γιατι μου εχουν ξανατυχει και άλλες samsung ολες σχεδόν τα ιδια προβλήματα κανουν  δλδ αλαξα πυκνωτες, ασφαλεια (f301) και μολις την εβαλα σε λειτουργεια εκανε κατι περιεργο εβγαζε ένα ηχο από πισω μολις την αναψα και την συνδεσα τον οποιο τον εχασα πεζωντας με τα κουμπακια πηγα στις ρυθμησεις και τα κατεβασα σχεδόν όλα στο 50 -60% γιατι ορισμένες ρυθμησεις ηταν στο 90-95%  δουλεψε κανονικα για καμια ωρα οσπου ξαφνικα εβλεπες θαμπα μεσα ειχαν σβυσει οι λαμπες αλλαζω παλι ασφαλεια(f301) την εκαψε παλι με φακο ξεχώριζες μεσα ότι φενοταν θαμπα    αλλα  τωρα τιποτα ουτε με το φακο τη θαμπαδα οπου ξεχωριζες δεν βλεπεις πια τελειος μαυρα  μολις την συνδες στο ρευμα βγενει ο ηχος αλλα δεν μπορω να τον προσδιωρισω. Τα 13v & 5v τα βγαζει  Παιδια  να αναφερω ότι την τεσταρω με άλλη πλακετα από άλλη αθονη 172v  και δουλευει μια χαρα ουτε οι λαμπες ουτε ο ηχος παρουσιαζουν κατι.. όλα φυσιολογικα   αν καθοταν και κουμπωνε πανω στο σασι θα την ειχα  δεσει κιολας  η δικια μου είναι η samsung 740n ιδια πλακετα με την 940n

* Τις εικονες τις δανειστηκα από ένα φιλο εδω τον olorin

----------

